# Asian Fighters



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Don't know if this belongs in the Pride or UFC section, but why are there no Asians fighting in the UFC?? I always wondered...


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

HowWePlay_77 said:


> Don't know if this belongs in the Pride or UFC section, but why are there no Asians fighting in the UFC?? I always wondered...


Hmm there are....Okami, Sudo..Brandon Vera(Half Filipino)...theres some more i just dunno their names.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

I think there's about as many Asian fighters in UFC as there are Americans in Pride. They exist, but I favor the crap out of Pride because there's almost no US fighters. 

Pride is based in Japan, and there's only one Japanese born title-holder. They also have a TON of Japanese fighters- just goes to show you the diversity of the talent. Look at the UFC belt holders- mostly US throughout it's history. MMA is probably going to be absorbed into the olympics before most of us die- and I'd bet it will look a LOT more like Pride.

End answer, UFC's recruiting is lackluster in the international department. I think world-wide combat makes MMA as great as it is. I'd crap my pants if we could get a fighter to represent each country every four years. Something like that would put boxing and K-1 entirely out of business.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> I'd crap my pants if we could get a fighter to represent each country every four years. Something like that would put boxing and K-1 entirely out of business.


Wow that'd be so fkin sweet if we could get a fighter from each country...to represent them...damn........you'd have a whole variety of fav fighters too choose from..but think about how much $$$$$$$$$ that would cost.... :dunno: i dunno man.....


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

Hironaka and Okami fought on the card last night.


----------



## Grabaka (Oct 5, 2006)

FromHereOn said:


> I think there's about as many Asian fighters in UFC as there are Americans in Pride.


wrong. There are many more Americans in PRIDE than Asian fighters in the UFC. PRIDE has Henderson, Coleman, Randleman, Black, Baroni, Villasenor, Barnett, Butterbean, probably a few others I am forgetting. The only asian guys to fight in the UFC lately are Sasaki, Okami, and Hironaka. The UFC are starting to the use asian guys more lately though.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Wow that'd be so fkin sweet if we could get a fighter from each country...to represent them...damn........you'd have a whole variety of fav fighters too choose from..but think about how much $$$$$$$$$ that would cost.... :dunno: i dunno man.....


pretty sure the only way it could happen is with olympic support- it would bracket with teams I'm sure- multiple fighters from each country, but with honest world-wide participation... gives me the chills.


----------



## FromHereOn (Sep 4, 2006)

Grabaka said:


> wrong. There are many more Americans in PRIDE than Asian fighters in the UFC.


okay, I should have said canadians. fair enough.


----------



## Lightfall (Oct 15, 2006)

jaymackz said:


> Wow that'd be so fkin sweet if we could get a fighter from each country...to represent them...damn........you'd have a whole variety of fav fighters too choose from..but think about how much $$$$$$$$$ that would cost.... :dunno: i dunno man.....


The competition would take an entire year to end.


----------



## jaymackz (Sep 24, 2006)

Lightfall said:


> The competition would take an entire year to end.


Rofl true.... but it'd be entertaining ...MMA would be widley known to mostly everyone...thus sparking a whole new era. More young teenagers would train etc etc.


----------



## Shogun (Jul 11, 2006)

On that note, where are the eastern europeans in the UFC? You know guys with names like Boris or Magnus. 

BTW there was an Asian dude in the UFC event last night so not sure why this question was asked?


----------



## Bob Sacramento (Oct 16, 2006)

There is quite the bias in the UFC, something that really bugs me. You can see it in decisions from the judges, where an american fighter is against any other fighter of a different nation. The audience seems to boo as well, so its not just me who is crazy about poor decisions, but I could be about this disturbing trend...


----------

